# Cookies?



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Been using the site on mobile since the change and never had to adjust settings. Even posted today without issue…now I get this error trying to make any interaction at all. It repeats trying to react (like, laugh, love), reply, quote, start new thread, etc. I changed nothing on my phone, cleared my history/ browser. I’m on latest OS on an iPhone 10/X using safari. What now? 
@VSadmin


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Appears to be a glitch that’s now stopped occurring after logging out and back in. Hopefully just on my end.


----------

